# How much dolomite lime?



## Locked (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Organic peeps....I just bought some dolomite lime and want to start adding it to my soil to help against ph imbalances. Not sure how much I am supposed to add to a given volume of soil or if it is to be mixed or top dressed?   Thanks for any help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

I mix in 2 tablespoons per gallon of soil more or less. just throw it in when you are mixing up your soil. I don't think you can over do it because it is just a buffer. You can look at the different receipes in here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251 and see evetyone is just a little different.


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I mix in 2 tablespoons per gallon of soil more or less. just thru it in when you are mixing up your soil. I don't think you can over do it because it is just a buffer.


Thanks ozzy....


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive been using it awhile, one big hand full per pot, LOL

works out to about 2 tblsp per gallon in my pots.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

I use the hand full method as well Dman.

anytime Hammy


----------

